# Favorite sunglasses



## mehrunissa (May 17, 2006)

Remember when celebrities first started wearing HUGE sunglasses (a la Mary-Kate Olsen and Nicole Richie)? Who else thought it was the dumbest looking thing ever, then heard/read that the larger size helps protect against eye-wrinklies and jumped on the bandwagon before you could say "Greek grapes"? Because I totally did.






Anyway, now that summer is practically here and we're all pulling out our sunglasses, I'd like to know which pair makes you feel like a million bucks?

Mine: Yves Saint Laurents I found for cheap online.


----------



## anne7 (May 17, 2006)

Yep, I like bigger ones that cover my whole eye area, but not the buggy ones Nicole wears. My favorites as of now are my new Fossil ones (Priscilla is the model), that are tortoise shell patterned, and the entire sides (from the edge of the actual plastic surrounding the lens to the tip of the ear wraparound) are leather and embroidered with pink flowers. Love them. And I also have some Aero ones that are bigger, but more basic.


----------



## karrieann (May 20, 2006)

I like the bigger frames too. I think that some of the ones I have seen look a bit over the top though.

I bought these Papa G Van Zippers last year and I love them.


----------



## anne7 (May 20, 2006)

Those are cute! Yeah, I don't like the ones where they are bigger than your face. It just looks funny.


----------



## pinkbundles (May 20, 2006)

i love gucci sunglasses! eeeeeeeeeeeep! i just adore them! especially the pink tinted ones!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (May 20, 2006)

this is kind of long, my husband was taking off from a parking lot and noticed something fall off from a hummer as it drove away, so my husband got off to see what it was...they were a pair of FENDI sunglasses!!!! in the case and all!!! needless to say those are my faves and thats all i wear!!! i think the person must have put them on the roof of the car, and forgot them when they drove off, (havnt we all done that? i did that with a gallon of milk if you can believe that!!! lol) anyway feel bad for the person but they were long gone when my husband got them.


----------



## LVA (May 20, 2006)

i dun wear sunglasses ..



shame on me for not protecting me eyes .. i know!!

.. my bf wears Armani Exchange ones i think ... cant remember .. cuz .... i borrowed them for fun when i first met him ... and i kinda misplaced it ... he asked for it the other day ..since it`s summer again


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 20, 2006)

big jackie o type glasses. i have 2 of them (one white and one black). i love them. they keep every bit of sun light out.


----------



## mehrunissa (May 20, 2006)

makeupfreak72, I would have kept them too! Nice find.





Retro-Violet - I LOVE Jackie O-style glasses. It makes me so sad that they don't look at all cute on me!


----------



## chocobon (May 20, 2006)

I'm a sucker for Gucci sunglasses


----------



## Lia (May 20, 2006)

I have only a Fossil big red one



It looks sooo nice and people said at the first times i wore it (*bought them last year at NY) that i looked like a movie star


----------



## KellyB (May 20, 2006)

I don't like the big sunglasses on me. I've been wearing Rayban forever so I'll stick with them.


----------



## blondie703 (May 30, 2006)

Dior &lt;3


----------



## gemgirl (Jun 14, 2006)

Oakley in a tortoise shell colour


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 20, 2006)

DKNY is my fav sunglasses...


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't wear contacts so I have prescription sunglasses -- to save money, I just used some old wireframe glasses frames and had them put tinted lenses in them! Besides, I normally only wear them when I'm driving, and if there's anyone in my car it's normally just hubby ... so who cares what my sunglasses look like?





I don't like the big plastic frames though, I don't want to hide my face!



Just want to protect my eyes, that's all -- I would still stick to smaller frames if I had more choice!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jun 22, 2006)

I love huge glasses, even my smallest pair are pretty huge. In terms of styles I'd have to stay aviators, jackie-o style and those square wrap around ones and for designers I'd say Chanel and Dior...I would LOVE a pair of Chanel glasses.


----------



## ChocolateStar (Jun 25, 2006)

I LOVE big sunglasses. I always have. Breakfast at Tiffany's is one of my favorite movies and I love the old school Motown/ 60's &amp; 70's look (ala Diana Ross), so that may be where it stems from. I currently go between wearing a cocoa brown large square framed DKNY pair and an extremely large black Prada pair.


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 25, 2006)

I love the large frames as well. They are super cute. Here is my pair (Coach brand).


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 25, 2006)

I



sunglasses!


----------



## Lia (Jun 25, 2006)

I like sunglasses too... I wanted a Chanel one that i saw on the site, but only when i become a doctor and start earning 10.000 dollars a month i'll be able to buy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vickysco (Jun 29, 2006)

i am currently in love with my michael - michael kors sunglasses. i have them in black, i really want to get them in white too.







however, if my job ever starts paying me what i deserve to be paid, i am totally buying these...they are so fabulous.


----------



## fhamad (Jul 19, 2006)

*Nice one is CD*


----------



## Layla Rae (Jul 28, 2006)

I have terrible eyesight so I just have a prescription pair in the same frame style as my regular glasses


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 30, 2006)

I have about 8 pairs of sunglasses. I am a real freak about sunglasses.

But only one pair that is on the expensive side, and those are my Fendis. But I buy sunglasses anytime, anywhere. I just bought some at Jane Norman in London. My Bf gets pissed at me because only my Fendis have the adequate sun protection..Macular degeneration and all....






.

I love the big frame look as well.

Those Coach sunglasses are nice, spazbaby!


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a pair of white Ralph Lauren ones in Jackie O style.. I love sunglasses. I probably have about 4 pairs.. My next pair will be a pair of Gucci sunglasses or Fendi!


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 18, 2006)

I wear cheapy sunglasses. My husband is always telling me he wants to buy me the D&amp;G glasses I want but I just can't justify spending that much on sunglasses that might get lost (I do that) or broken (I do that too).


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 18, 2006)

I love big sunglasses but I only wear them for short periods at a time because I just can't stand the feeling of something on my face, and I don't like how I see things through sunglasses. So, basically I wind up squinting a lot.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 18, 2006)

As small as my face is, a lot of sunglasses tend to cover just what they need to cover! LOL! I don't need to worry about those HUGE looking ones!


----------



## Leony (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm still using my old Chanel sunglasses. I'm thinking to get a new one.


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 24, 2006)

I love my sunglasses... Check out my notepad


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 24, 2006)

Im a Dior whore, I Love them and Chanel all there products are so gorgeous.

These are the pair im thinking of buying in black.


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kimberleylotr* Im a Dior whore, I Love them and Chanel all there products are so gorgeous.These are the pair im thinking of buying in black.

WOW I love them..... Great choice!


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 24, 2006)

I just went to our local county fair the other day and they had a sunglass booth offering designer knockoffs. They were 2 for $20 and I couldn't resist. I got one pair of "Dior" and one of something else. They're huuuuge and I love them! They all said they were UV protective, but I don't know. They're adorable though.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* I just went to our local county fair the other day and they had a sunglass booth offering designer knockoffs. They were 2 for $20 and I couldn't resist. I got one pair of "Dior" and one of something else. They're huuuuge and I love them! They all said they were UV protective, but I don't know. They're adorable though. COULD YOU POST A PICTURE OF THEM? opps caps


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 24, 2006)

Well I wear glasses for my vision anyway, so I just bought a pair from Walmart that fit over my glasses. They look funny but kind of cool I guess cause they're kind of big, but look in style I guess LOL!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW I love them..... Great choice! 
Argh! i borught the wrong ones. I was in a rush and just picked them up thought they looked hott and brought them, I got Overshine2 not 1, Oh well they still look hott. but argh! lol!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 15, 2006)

i have an off knock of DG (Dolce &amp; Gabana) sunglasses that are big...they're *soo freakin cute*! i got them for $10 bucks at some little cart in the mall.


----------

